# Blood pressure?



## Alvitr (Oct 23, 2007)

When is it actually time to seek medical advice for low blood pressure, even though it does not affect you in your daily life?

Got mine tested today and it was 82/50. I figure it is a tad low for a 29 year old.


----------



## ROS (Oct 23, 2007)

Neither high nor low bp have any symptoms, so "affecting you in your daily life" is really a common misconception. With bp that low, damage to your organs could be asymptomatic.

82/50 is quite low, though I've seen much lower. I'd still have it checked out asap to avoid your body going into hypotensive shock.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Oct 23, 2007)

i have seen many smaller women with very low blood pressure however that was normal for them.  That being said, do you often get dizzy or faint when you go from lying on your back to sitting or from sitting to standing (orthostatic hypotension)?  Diabetes is also a cause of low BP.  Any Kidney problems?

Don't let me make you nervous with all these questions;) because if you have none of them, then you're probably just fine.  but either way, since this seems to be the first time you've noticed your blood pressure at these levels, though, i would highly recommend getting checked out by the doc


----------



## BS502 (Oct 23, 2007)

Alvitr said:


> When is it actually time to seek medical advice for low blood pressure, even though it does not affect you in your daily life?
> 
> Got mine tested today and it was 82/50. I figure it is a tad low for a 29 year old.



:eek: Yeah I'd get that checked...the lowest mine ever got was 70/40...but I was going into convulsions with talk of a blood transfusion.


----------



## tova (Oct 23, 2007)

Keep an eye on it - do have it checked. Are you on any medications here lately? This could be affecting it also.


----------



## Alvitr (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!
I am not on any medication at this time. No other issues really besides being hyperthyroidic. I have been told this might affect the pressure, but I have been HT all my life without the pressure being that low.
I can feel dizzy but I believe I have gotten kind of used to it so I dont think about it that much anymore. 
In periods, vision have been more blurry then usual, it comes and goes, and I assume this can have to do with the low BP and circulation?

I will have it checked. Just in case..


----------



## tova (Oct 23, 2007)

Alvitr said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> I am not on any medication at this time. No other issues really besides being hyperthyroidic. I have been told this might affect the pressure, but I have been HT all my life without the pressure being that low.
> I can feel dizzy but I believe I have gotten kind of used to it so I dont think about it that much anymore.
> In periods, vision have been more blurry then usual, it comes and goes, and I assume this can have to do with the low BP and circulation?
> ...



Damn straight the dizziness, blurred vision has to do with circulation and BP - God knows I've been grilled enough since I was admitted into hospital and ever since about all that - please do not wait and get in to get it checked!


----------



## tova (Oct 24, 2007)

N,

Any word yet? Let us know....

L


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree with Tova.  please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Alvitr (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I had an appointment today. And besides the decision they will have another part of my thyroid removed, they took some tests and I have been scheduled for a kidney clearance later on this year. As you said JAJ it can be a kidney problem, and I had and was treated for malaria 3 years ago..

I was also told I was stoopid to have waited that long to seek help


----------



## tova (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you have to undergo more medical procedures but at least now you know the causes etc. Glad you went in! :)


----------



## gryfen (Oct 25, 2007)

> I was also told I was stoopid to have waited that long to seek help


Don't sweat that.....a straight forward doc is priceless.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like ya got a good doc!

Keep us apprised of the results!

LL


----------



## DoctorDoom (Oct 25, 2007)

gryfen said:


> Don't sweat that.....a straight forward doc is priceless.



In that case... you're all stoopid. :)

BP can definitely be symptomatic, high or low.  Don't screw around, get an appointment.


----------



## pardus (Oct 26, 2007)

Low BP = eat more salt.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Nov 6, 2007)

Uh, not always, sodium boy.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 8, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Uh, not always, sodium boy.



Word. Its the kidneys. Apparently I only have one working ok


----------



## car (Nov 8, 2007)

Alvitr said:


> Word. Its the kidneys. Apparently I only have one working ok



Dammit!  I crashed my kidneys when I was a teenager. Two-a-day football practice. August in the Ohio Valley. Not enough water.  It sucks!  

Hope ya get/feel better soon.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2007)

For the dimmer amoung us, the salt comment was a joke.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2007)

Get well soon and keep us updated. :)  I'd give you one of mine but I'm sure mine kick me now and then for the shit I put them through. ;)


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 11, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Get well soon and keep us updated.  I'd give you one of mine but I'm sure mine kick me now and then for the shit I put them through. ;)



That was the nicest thing anyone have said to me in a long time ;)
When I get back home I am going in again to start medication, hopefully this will help.
If this mean I will have to stop plonk or some other ridiculous precocious actions, I will get very angry and hold my breath till I turn blue 

Everything has a limit dammit..


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 12, 2007)

Alvitr said:


> That was the nicest thing anyone have said to me in a long time ;)
> When I get back home I am going in again to start medication, hopefully this will help.
> If this mean I will have to stop plonk or some other ridiculous precocious actions, I will get very angry and hold my breath till I turn blue
> 
> Everything has a limit dammit..



Hopefully the medication helps and get well soon.


----------

